# Slight problem with Satnav.



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Don't Panic Mr Mainwaring!


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Trucking hell!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

No spikka da Eeglishh :lol: 

tony


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

HaHa! Been there, done that in Italy, without a sat-nav,(not invented then), took me 2 days to back out (with a rest in between).arh


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Where's Jented (or our other HGV friends) when we need him, to talk us through how he gets out of this this? 

PS

My comment is *not* a dig at the truckers. Hopefully, just sharing a laugh.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Another Sat nav problem.

Walk-on Ferry Only.
Another sat nav blunder is pointing hundreds of drivers to a bridge that has never existed. According to the dashboard devices, it is possible to drive down a country lane to cross the River Severn at Hampton Loade, Shropshire. At the end of the road, however, there was only a ferry for foot passengers - as a sign at the top of the lane has warned drivers for years. 

The foot passenger ferry has been closed since May 2007


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

jimmyd0g said:


> Where's Jented (or our other HGV friends) when we need him, to talk us through how he gets out of this this?
> 
> PS
> 
> My comment is *not* a dig at the truckers. Hopefully, just sharing a laugh.


There's not a lot to talk about, other than the driver's lack of common sense, by possibly relying totally on his Sat Nav (if available to him).

I've had to drive to some growers and producers before, whom are situated down some really narrow lanes, where I wouldn't be too keen to take the MH, eg, Hampshire to collect watercress, but if I was ever in doubt, I used to ask a local with my map in hand, preferably one driving an agricultural vehicle. 
It is great when you see other UK registered artics emerging from these small lanes, as it is a fair indication that you are on the right route to the depot. 
A farm close to Orpington in Kent, springs to mind too. In fact an elderly local got so peed off with artics going up and down this little lane, that he would block off access to and from the farm, and the police would have to be called in.

I can tell you though, that when you do get stuck, there are very few folks willing to help you, by stopping the traffic whilst you manouvre out of the situation.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

